# Frozen Water Lines



## Larry on the move (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi, I'm in Prescott, AZ, it's 9am, over night temp was 14 degrees. I did not have the heat on
through the night. This morning no water from the kitchen or bathroom faucets, but water to the trailer is not frozen, because the hose was insulated with foam and I left the water dripping a little. The 
high temp for the day will be 26 degrees. Any ideas on how to get the water to flow again? 
I have the heat on now, may be too late.


----------



## marker (Aug 14, 2009)

If you have water to the trailer (presume you checked at the inlet to the trailer?) then likely you will be OK when you put the heat on. Open cabinet doors to hlep get heat under the sinks. Also the water heater should help a bit as well.

Good luck.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

marker said:


> Open cabinet doors to hlep get heat under the sinks. Also the water heater should help a bit as well.


Also open the compartment where the water pump is located.


----------



## Larry on the move (Mar 24, 2009)

CamperAndy said:


> Open cabinet doors to hlep get heat under the sinks. Also the water heater should help a bit as well.


Also open the compartment where the water pump is located.
[/quote]
been 3hours have heater blowing under sink,outside temp up to 23 degrees
inside trailer temp 75 degrees.
is there any lines that can be opened or can I put water in trailer tank 
and use the pump?


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't know how your camper is plumbed... the 5th wheels have the furnace ducting in the underbelly with the tanks and plumbing...

I'm thinking blowing heat from another source into the camper would increase the ambient temp in the cabin...but prevent the furnace from coming on as often. You might actually be slowing down the process...if the frozen water is in the underbelly area.

Like I say...don't know how your camper is plumbed for HVAC. But a consideration nonetheless.

We plan on some cold weather camping next month... we've got a Pirit Heated hose for the city water connection...and we plan on supplementing the furnace with ceramic heater...but not enough to keep the furnace from cycling often enough to keep the underbelly bays from freezing. I'm not sure how often that will be...but I'm thinking if we make it through the first night...we'll have it undercontrol.

Good luck!


----------



## Larry on the move (Mar 24, 2009)

well it's 830pm been running the heater all day inside trailer 70 degrees,still no water,
temp to go down to 1 degree tonight,maybe get to 30 degrees tomorrow
I have disconected the water from the trailer for the night.
hope it warms up tomorrow, any new ideas for me to try?


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Leave the heat on and everything open until it warms up.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

It was smart to disconnect the water supply. If a water line has burst you don't want an in-rush of fresh water coming into the trailer when things do thaw out! If all the water taps are dry, it seems to me that the main inlet might be frozen before it tees off to separate taps - I would try to trace it down and use a hair dryer if the lines are accessible.

Lets hope for the best and that no lines and/or fittings have broken!


----------

